# Rockford Red



## da99en (Jan 7, 2009)

Had these powder coated red, 225.2,(2) 100.2,60.2


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I despise those rocketier jet pack looking RF amps, but I'm liking the red with chrome. Nice.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Yeah, not my favorite series either, but this looks NICE! Great job :thumbsup:


----------



## jm-one (Nov 8, 2008)

Looks awesome! Don't forget to post installed pics


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Which leads me to ask, what are they going in?











A Fire truck?


----------



## da99en (Jan 7, 2009)

*I got new toys today*

Got to love Ebay, I bid on a Rockford Fosgate Power 50.2, and won it for $75
He had 2 on there,but I could only afford 1, I got the cash together,and asked him if he'ed sale the other for the same,he said yes...BAM a set
for $190 shipped. I bought another chrome 50.2 for $65 and am running it 1ohm
on a set of P2D410....freakin hammers!!
I remember back in 1997 these amps were $569 each!!


----------



## for2nato (Apr 3, 2012)

I like mine in green!

















But they look clean in red too


----------



## da99en (Jan 7, 2009)

Now thats GREEN!


----------



## TheHammer (Jun 12, 2005)

Red looks pretty good.
Green looks unique fo sure.

The Hammer


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I miss mine! I had a 50.2 and a 160.4 and they had the gold shrouds. I needed money so had to sell them. I plan to buy more for my collection when finances allow it. They did go to a guy with a grand national and are being used so I'm cool with that


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Here's one for you 


Chrome Rockford Fosgate Punch Power 50.2 amp | eBay


----------

